# Motivate me to get fit



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Your body is the one possession that you know you will have for the duration of your life. It's your vehicle, entertainment center and dwelling all in one. So for the same reason you would take care of your computer or clean your house, you should take care of your body. Exercise is one of the best things you can do for both your body and your mind.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

How else would you survive a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> How else would you survive a zombie apocalypse?


Well, you got me there, can't argue with that!



firelight said:


> Your body is the one possession that you know you will have for the duration of your life. It's your vehicle, entertainment center and dwelling all in one. So for the same reason you would take care of your computer or clean your house, you should take care of your body. Exercise is one of the best things you can do for both your body and your mind.


You're absolutely right, and under better circumstances it'd be an excellent argument to make. Thing is, I'd rather have died years ago and if my heart were to give out today, it'd be doing me a big favor. As for the psychological benefits, they're pretty slim on a daily basis even if I manage to stick my schedule. I'm sure I'd feel better about myself if I were toned... but I have little to no confidence I can pull that off with my **** genes, and when all I have to work with is my own body weight. And come to think of it, being ripped wouldn't really help me in any concrete way either unless I take up manual labor or sports or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah if you're suicidal or don't/like care about yourself than it's difficult to do anything like that. Might help to dissociate and pretend your body isn't you but a small eco system that's keeping micro-animals alive so you have to do it so they have a place to live for longer. Some crap like that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You could look at a baby photo of yourself and tell yourself that you're looking after the baby in the photo, which is the truth because you're still the same person.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Lots of the reasons about health, cost etc are all online, but often they aren't the biggest driver in losing weight - that would be your personal aim. What do you want out of it specifically, what's your goal? People who stick it out often don't just aim for better health, but want to reduce their risk to heart problems; not just improve mental wellbeing, but get to the point where they don't need to see a therapist; and so on. Find out what your specific reason for losing weight is, what you really care about, and keep that in mind! Every time you don't feel like doing a workout, or every time you want to go out instead of exercise, keep that goal in mind. Every day that you workout, you're taking a step towards your goal, and each time you skip a workout, you're pushing that goal away. Arnold Schwarzenegger used this mentality while he trained


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

ScorchedEarth said:


> You're absolutely right, and under better circumstances it'd be an excellent argument to make. Thing is, I'd rather have died years ago and if my heart were to give out today, it'd be doing me a big favor. As for the psychological benefits, they're pretty slim on a daily basis even if I manage to stick my schedule. I'm sure I'd feel better about myself if I were toned... but I have little to no confidence I can pull that off with my **** genes, and when all I have to work with is my own body weight. And come to think of it, being ripped wouldn't really help me in any concrete way either unless I take up manual labor or sports or something.


Sorry you're feeling like you want to die. I guess the way I think of it is, unless I kill myself, I have decades more I have to live. The thought of going into old age and being so weak and helpless that I lose all independence is terrifying to me and a big motivator. You don't have to get ripped or even toned. Bodyweight exercises are good as is walking every day and throwing in some runs. Something is always better than nothing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> How else would you survive a zombie apocalypse?


Depends if you would want to survive, I think I'd make a good zombie, OP needs to get fit enough to escape me :yes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My motivation, even if only mentally is: look at JLo in her 50s. If she's not the fittest woman on the planet. Or consequently bruce lee or Dwayne Johnson? I know I won't get to JLo level at all, but hey at least I can walk a few more steps than i already am. Healthy is more of a feel for me. 
It depends on what motivates you too. I mean, does it help more to set a goal of 1 hike per week or take more hikes in general? Switch to greens, include more colors on your plate or have exactly 1 red, 2 green and yellow in your diet? That kind of thing. 

I talk a lot of **** but I'm actually quite overweight. Its normal for age though so.. you have to work harder. But that shouldn't deter you. No one can stay 21 forever. That is, if you did gain weight with age. I dunno.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

RSxo said:


> Lots of the reasons about health, cost etc are all online, but often they aren't the biggest driver in losing weight - that would be your personal aim. What do you want out of it specifically, what's your goal?


That's why I made this thread, for people to try to convince me to do something I know I can. Of course I understand there are health benefits, but it's kind of a moot point when I'd rather be six feet under and prolonging my life would be like asking to be tortured some more.



RSxo said:


> Every day that you workout, you're taking a step towards your goal, and each time you skip a workout, you're pushing that goal away. Arnold Schwarzenegger used this mentality while he trained


Also god-tier genes and an asston of steroids. Not to diminish the huge effort he also surely put into it, but comparisons like that only serve to remind me I'll never be up to snuff no matter how hard I try. Especially if my genetics are terrible for gaining strength like they are at so many other things. I suppose I can't know that for sure unless I give my body good conditions to grow and it just doesn't. And I'm not expecting to gain anything while I'm working off the excess fat.



firelight said:


> The thought of going into old age and being so weak and helpless that I lose all independence is terrifying to me and a big motivator.


True, though not as scary as losing my mind due to dementia. Not sure that fear is a good motivator for exercise, but it's something. Just thinking I could have another 20-30 years of _this _ life with ever-diminishing health and mounting regrets sends chills down my spine. Hopefully I'll have found a way out well before that.



Silent Memory said:


> You could look at a baby photo of yourself and tell yourself that you're looking after the baby in the photo, which is the truth because you're still the same person.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah if you're suicidal or don't/like care about yourself than it's difficult to do anything like that. Might help to dissociate and pretend your body isn't you but a small eco system that's keeping micro-animals alive so you have to do it so they have a place to live for longer. Some crap like that.


Sorry, I can't delude myself like that, I like to think I'm resistant to magical thinking.



coeur_brise said:


> It depends on what motivates you too. I mean, does it help more to set a goal of 1 hike per week or take more hikes in general? Switch to greens, include more colors on your plate or have exactly 1 red, 2 green and yellow in your diet? That kind of thing.


It has to be a daily routine without exception so that force of habit can help, because motivation alone sure isn't going to cut it. At least since I work from home that means I'm flexible.

Well, thanks all for the replies and encouragement. I will exercise and cut calories, if only to prove to myself and others that I did do _something _to improve my situation. Even if the outcome is meaningless.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Sorry, I can't delude myself like that, I like to think I'm resistant to magical thinking.


Well it actually is true:


* *




https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20150402-why-you-are-more-bug-than-human




edit: _do not read_ the above article if you have a phobia about bugs.

But yeah probably not comforting for most people lol.

You're probably delusional about some things already since most people are. I usually find that the people who go out of their way to point out how rational and logical they are really aren't lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Question: Why do you want to improve your overall health & get fit ?

Answer: To be a home for tiny face spiders 

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have no practical goal in mind, and you actually want to die anyway, I figure you have to get creative lol. Also in fairness the OP said:



> though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


nobody was expecting bug ecosystem. :blank

Suppose another option would be to find a use for working out, develop a hobby that requires it or a hobby that involves exercise in the first place. That's obvious though. I don't have a problem with this because there's something I enjoy doing that involves working out - swimming. Though I don't go swimming now because of covid and previously because of social anxiety but it's not a motivation issue it's an anxiety issue. Back when I did go swimming I also set goals for myself like swimming a certain amount of lengths. There are other things I'd probably enjoy doing too but that anxiety would also impact like team based sports or tennis etc.

Simply working out at the gym though I would find incredibly boring, and I did go to a gym for a while as a teenager with someone else but I also have unpleasant memories because of the person I went with which contribute, but even if I'd gone alone I would have found it boring.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Well, thanks all for the replies and encouragement. I will exercise and cut calories, if only to prove to myself and others that I did do _something _to improve my situation. Even if the outcome is meaningless.


Well at least you have your reason, that being "to improve your situation" - to motivate yourself more you may want to expand upon what you mean by improving your situation. There's also the fact you want to prove to yourself, and not just to others. Doesn't this slightly contradict the idea of the outcome being meaningless?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not in fantastic shape by any means, but have been doing pretty good for the past few months. Motivation for working out is a low commodity for me, and I find it to be difficult to do things I really don't want to. So, despite replying to an older post - I'll leave this bit of advice for you and others that wish to be in better shape. Don't push yourselves, don't have high expectations, and do small things. Having high expectations for people like myself, is only damaging to the overall goal which is to be healthier - not a model :lol I used to have higher expectations and after a few weeks without seeing any results I would just lose any sense of motivation at all.


Now, I know a lot of people out there are exceptional, and incredibly motivated - once they put their minds to something they will keep pushing to attain that goal. This advice is not for them, they are amazing in this department and can get a lot of things accomplished. This advice is for people like me, who just would rather play around on the computer for hours 


Start small, something as easy as doing a walk. Set a small goal for about ten minutes, it doesn't have to be a marathon it is just to get started. Try to stick with it, and if any of you are like me you will find it easier once you start to push yourselves a little further - I find that building up motivation to start doing anything, is a lot harder when you put an enormous task before yourself. Don't do this to yourself, don't make some unreasonable goal that will not be easy to maintain for months or even years. Just put aside a small task such as walking, every day for ten minutes - perhaps half an hour if you don't feel bothered by it. 



For me, it is just ten minutes. I will go out, take a walk and usually it is not nearly as bad and I find myself walking around for an hour to two hours just because it is an enjoyable activity. If I felt obligated to walk for an hour or two every day though, the motivation to do so would not be there at all, I would probably just avoid it all together. The other piece of advice I would give to my fellow unmotivated peeps, is never, ever, eva let yourselves feel guilty if you don't meet that goal every day. You need to try to stay positive about it, and make it something you look forward to. 



Motivation doesn't come easy to all of us, so I can't inspire you or most people to go out and be the best you can be. The only motivation I find that may work for some of us, is to set easier goals.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with the above post. Go a little everyday. Make it a lifestyle. But its a change you cannot do all at once. It involved diet changes as well. Learning a bit more about sports science and some research. .....obviously its not something you can learn in a week.


There will be days when you feel burnt out and cannot get in. As long a workout as you would like. That's Ok. Other days will be better.

Remember weight loss is gradual, and if you are packing on muscle too,...then the weightloss will appear even slower.....because the change is so gradual, you may not notice it by looking in the mirror. .....do not be discouraged by this .....usually the change in your body shape is only noticeable to other people.

I cannot stress this enough. Because you see yourself in the mirror everyday YOU WILL NOT SEE THE DIFFERENCE ....do not be discourage by this.

Remember, your fitness goals are for yourself, not to impress anybody else.

This is also important, so that if you get a breakup, or your partner is not in the mood, or just not motivated. it won't hinder your progress.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

ScorchedEarth said:


> So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


How about your will hardly never get laid if you are a out of shape blob of fat! And you will drop dead a whole lot sooner!

Seems like good reasons to get fit to me


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Do it for a career on OnlyFans


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

zonebox said:


> I'm not in fantastic shape by any means, but have been doing pretty good for the past few months. Motivation for working out is a low commodity for me, and I find it to be difficult to do things I really don't want to. So, despite replying to an older post - I'll leave this bit of advice for you and others that wish to be in better shape. Don't push yourselves, don't have high expectations, and do small things. Having high expectations for people like myself, is only damaging to the overall goal which is to be healthier - not a model :lol I used to have higher expectations and after a few weeks without seeing any results I would just lose any sense of motivation at all.
> 
> Now, I know a lot of people out there are exceptional, and incredibly motivated - once they put their minds to something they will keep pushing to attain that goal. This advice is not for them, they are amazing in this department and can get a lot of things accomplished. This advice is for people like me, who just would rather play around on the computer for hours
> 
> ...


Oh, I already walk and stand plenty despite the weight. You can't outrun a big appetite and a serious addiction to sugar though. What's worked best for me so far is strict rationing that still appeases my sweet tooth every few hours while keeping calories in check. Crunching the numbers, I think I could be at a healthy BMI in less than a year, especially if I double down on the exercise. I just have trouble figuring out a reason why, to the point where force of habit is probably the only way I can make any progress.



macky said:


> Well at least you have your reason, that being "to improve your situation" - to motivate yourself more you may want to expand upon what you mean by improving your situation. There's also the fact you want to prove to yourself, and not just to others. Doesn't this slightly contradict the idea of the outcome being meaningless?


Ultimately, no one really cares, and why should they? I've gone from obese to a healthy weight before, and I don't think it affected my interactions in any meaningful way. I can prove that I'm capable of proving it again, though I don't see anyone asking for proof in the first place.



Lisa said:


> Do it for a career on OnlyFans


True, there's a lot of demand for creepy probably-autistic geeks, but only if they're in shape.



chrisinmd said:


> How about your will hardly never get laid if you are a out of shape blob of fat! And you will drop dead a whole lot sooner!
> 
> Seems like good reasons to get fit to me


I wouldn't be getting laid regardless, even if I wanted to, trust me on that. And I wish my body would shut down _today_, not 5 or 10 or 20 years from now, it'd save me a lot of trouble.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


 Well, it is quite literally for the life of you. Your health is your life and your life (And your ability to control the paths you travel through life) is all you have. Exercise is probably the #1 thing you have to do if you value your health. It isn't just about looking better or being attractive. It can be the difference between having a stroke at 60 and living in relatively good health for much longer.

Even if you're depressed and feel like you don't want to live, you might change your mind someday. If you don't invest in your future health right now you might not have it when you decide you want it.

It might not seem like a real tangible thing if you think of your future health as something that is decades off but when the time comes and "someday" is right now, you can't go back and convince your past self to care.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I wouldn't be getting laid regardless, even if I wanted to, trust me on that. And I wish my body would shut down _today_, not 5 or 10 or 20 years from now, it'd save me a lot of trouble.


Im sure thats not the case. Have you ever had a sexual partner before? If it happened once it can happen again. Look around the next time your in public. Most couples are average looking at best. Not everyone is a super model. So improve what you can about yourself. You can always improve yourself


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Ultimately, no one really cares, and why should they? I've gone from obese to a healthy weight before, and I don't think it affected my interactions in any meaningful way. I can prove that I'm capable of proving it again, though I don't see anyone asking for proof in the first place.


Apologies - by saying it seemed slightly contradictory, I don't mean to place emphasis on the "other [people]" part. My understanding is that you'd know it would improve your situation and so I was curious why you wanted to improve your situation. Hopefully, this query now makes sense, as I previously may have given the impression of placing emphasis on "other [people]", when in fact it was the last thing on my mind.

To be honest, this is maybe because as part of my job role, we're strongly encouraged not to _prescribe or project_ problems onto the customers. It should be quite difficult for any of us to motivate you to overcome a challenge without first knowing why you want to overcome this challenge. What motivated you towards creating this thread?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah if you're suicidal or don't/like care about yourself than it's difficult to do anything like that. Might help to dissociate and pretend your body isn't you but a small eco system that's keeping micro-animals alive so you have to do it so they have a place to live for longer. Some crap like that.


I like that kind of introspection, to see the human body as some kind of thing there, that your soul is carrying, but that is somehow just flesh and bones, making our every day movements possible. There are often ways to "rationalize" our ways of thinking in order to adapt and survive.

As for exercising, I try and walk at quiet times (early morning) or in walking trails. Depends where you live, what is available to do around. Maybe start with set-ups or push-ups. Anyway, I also struggle with being consistent and motivation. ----- Or... if you live where there's snow, snow removal can be quite an exercise at times. anyway, good luck!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I find when I feel angry at the world, and or depressed....exercising burns of the extra energy, I tire myself out so I can go sleep.


----------



## KiwiJess (Dec 6, 2020)

Tiny tip for demotivated days.... if you are feeling especially unmotivated you could try just doing bodyweight strength exercises. Often doing these is enough to make me feel physically motivated to do cardio, and if it doesn't motivate you to do cardio then at least you will be building your muscles, which also burn fat, so all is not lost! 



Diet-wise, one of the best things I ever did was go very low carb and keep my portion sizes appropriate. There's no healthy shortcuts!


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

The motivation usually has to come from within. Some can be brought from outside sources. My tip would be... what was the initial idea to get fit about? In any cases, I'd say to start small but to try to build consistency. You don't need to do much, but setting a training routine is best.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

firelight said:


> Your body is the one possession that you know you will have for the duration of your life. It's your vehicle, entertainment center and dwelling all in one. So for the same reason you would take care of your computer or clean your house, you should take care of your body. Exercise is one of the best things you can do for both your body and your mind.


Indeed, thats my motivating power too! It is really hard to continue and be consistent especially when there are a lot of distractions.:grin2:


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

chrisinmd said:


> Im sure thats not the case. Have you ever had a sexual partner before? If it happened once it can happen again. Look around the next time your in public. Most couples are average looking at best. Not everyone is a super model. So improve what you can about yourself. You can always improve yourself


Never, and I've never tried. Believe me, I'm way too far gone psychologically and socially for it to ever happen unless payment is involved. The way I look may actually be one of the lesser concerns. If I lost all the extra weight and put on some muscle definition, it would be like putting lipstick on a pig. I may still do it, but not for _that _reason.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

How are you going to do this song and video justice on the dance floor if you don't get fit?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


I get it. I encountered those motivational roadblocks starting out and still do from time to time. However, going to the gym has been therapeutic, but it took some time before it was. Once you form the habit and see results of your efforts, the positive effects become more obvious. It has helped me feel more mentally stable where I haven't needed medication.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


When I started working out, I used to pretend I was a secret agent who was training for missions. So instead of wearing running shorts like everyone else, I'd wear tactical pants along with a field jacket and do my workout in that. I don't know if other people think that's dorky but it sure helped me work out and push myself.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Never, and I've never tried. Believe me, I'm way too far gone psychologically and socially for it to ever happen unless payment is involved. The way I look may actually be one of the lesser concerns. If I lost all the extra weight and put on some muscle definition, it would be like putting lipstick on a pig. I may still do it, but not for _that _reason.


Post a picture of yourself. Lets us judge if you have no chance physically. I doubt it is now as bad as you think and it could be improved. The psychologically and socially stuff can be improved with practice and getting the right kind of help. Cant just give up


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If there's a zombie apocalypse you'll have a better chance of surviving longer & if you're turned you'll make a [email protected]$$ buff zombie.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


Youtube search Eric Thomas, find his "Secrets to success" video. Thats what got me started. As for weight loss... drink lots of water (only water) and walk 4km's a day, do 20 pushups and 20 situps a day. Eat nothing but salads and then u will lose weight. Im getting sick of salad but its paying off. 
;'


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Mindset is the biggest push you can have. If you have the right mindset you can achieve your fitness goal. But if you're mindset is with procrastination then definitely you wont even start.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

It's 2021 man ! Let's get going


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

I will tell you about my grandfather, who was allergic to exercise and vegetables as he said, and for him it was a slow death because he did not take care of himself. It was about 20+ years of dealing with various physical ailments from kidney disease, diabetes, COPD...and mostly because of not taking care of his health. So I say if you want to avoid a slow death, definitely take care of yourself. If you exercise and take care of your health you will not have as many physical problems as my grandfather did. This is what motivates me because I don't want to deal with what he had to go through.
The other thing I want to say is don't exercise for the purpose of looking good or getting laid because that will just get you more frustrated. Do it for your health and do it for the mental health benefits too. Exercise is good to get out any anger and frustrations without hurting yourself or anybody else.
I am sorry you are having the suicidal feelings. I have been there and it's definitely rough when you have lost all hope. Keep on fighting. I am rooting for you


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I did aerobics, bicycle, abdominal crunches, weights and plank, hurray! I really want to lose weight and get fit which I gained from trying different medications


----------



## Shydragon221 (Mar 30, 2021)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Losing weight and exercising are two of the very few things that I'm capable of doing right now in terms of self-improvement, and I have been making an effort the past few weeks. Yet for the life of me I cannot think of why I should, so the motivation is very unsteady. So I'd appreciate some motivation to do so, though if it's something obvious I'll probably get argumentative.


Good to do it along with ppl. Kind of impossible atm but you can use follow along workouts youtube or submit your times, rep, weight, ect. To an online group to match your progress against others. Hope this helps


----------

